# Help me identify this lathe



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello, 

I'm trying to identify this lathe that's for sale near me. The ad says it's from 1974 but it looks like an older model to me. 

Mch. No. F 5/55340

Is there anything in particular I should look out for on this model?

Thanks,


Chris


----------



## dlane (Jan 15, 2018)

I saw that one on CL ,worth checking out. If you search buying a lathe  should have inspection info. Looks nice in pic
The bed way wear is probably the most important part


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 15, 2018)

Lots of information here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/index.html


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Chris,

Here's a link to some Colchester serial numbers...

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page34.html

I have a Colchester Master, which looks identical to this one. Mine dates to 1967 and is in great mechanical condition. I think that the date is pretty close to what was stated in the ad.

It is imperative that you remove the head stock cover and turn the spindle by hand to inspect every single gear tooth. As well, remove the quick change gear box cover and do the same. Maybe a 10 minute job.

These lathes are extremely versatile, as they have both imperial and metric threading in one gear box. At least, I think yours does as well.

Brian


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 15, 2018)

Not sure any of the older Clausings do metric without a rare optional banjo attachment. Mine doesn't, and its a 5914 from the mid 70s.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys.

The serial number lines up with 1966 on that chart.

This is an estate sale so the seller doesn't know much about it.


----------

